# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La necesidad del consenso para la futura gestión del agua

## Embalses

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...-del-agua.aspx

*La necesidad del consenso para la futura gestión del agua*

*La consejera de Medio Ambiente, Cinta Castillo, ha realizado un llamamiento a la participación social para lograr el máximo consenso en torno a la futura gestión del agua en Andalucía, en el transcurso de la apertura hoy en Sevilla de una jornadas de debate sobre el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua. 

*
*11/11/2008* (Noticia leida 34 veces)
*GOBIERNO C.A. ANDALUCÍA-* Cinta Castillo considera que la unión de todas las administraciones y colectivos sociales permitirá que la gestión de este recurso quede fuera de la confrontación política, por lo que abogó por sumar a esta iniciativa a administraciones, partidos políticos, colectivos económicos, sociales y ciudadanos con el objetivo de contar con el mayor respaldo posible. 




La consejera indicó que este acuerdo fijará los criterios fundamentales de la política de agua en los próximos años y servirá de base para afrontar nuevos retos como la elaboración de la nueva ley de aguas, la atención a demandas estratégicas para el desarrollo de Andalucía o las demandas futuras derivadas de nuevos usos o actividades como las energéticas o turísticas. 




La titular de Medio Ambiente ha presentado en Sevilla el documento de bases del Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, elaborado por los representantes de todos los sectores implicados en la gestión del agua en Andalucía. En distintas jornadas, este documento de bases del acuerdo se dará a conocer en cada una de las provincias andaluzas con el fin de recoger la opinión y aportaciones de todos los colectivos y agentes relacionados con este recurso. 




Durante algo más de un mes, siete grupos de trabajo compuestos por expertos en la materia, han aportado sus iniciativas y debatido el documento en el que también se recogen propuestas de medidas para la mejora de la gestión del agua en Andalucía. 




En total, han participado más de un centenar de representantes de todos los sectores implicados en 25 jornadas de trabajo, que han dado lugar a un documento de Bases para el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua. Este borrador recoge 76 puntos fundamentales en el que se reflejan los objetivos básicos a los que debe responder el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, que se firmará por todos los implicados antes de final de año.

----------

